# Removed outlets & switches but lost power to others?



## Amber (Apr 12, 2008)

To remove two kitchen walls I pulled out (and taped off) all the Romex from the 4 light switches and 3 outlets. I thought I would just lose the use of those 7 things but now several other outlets and lights on that side of the house will not function. Did I lose continuity somewhere? There are 4 - 12 gauge wires coming in the walls/floors plus 5 - 14 gauge wires. I thought the 14s were just for the light switches so I tried to reconnect 2 separate pairs of 12s together but that didn't help. I expect to get an electrician involved but wanted to wait until demolition is finished. Is there anything I can test to at least determine what does NOT need to be reconnected? Maybe I don't understand about continuity (requirements?)
I tripped all breakers a couple times to no avail. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2008)

How long can you live without those outlets?
This is way to complicated to answer in a posting. You will need an electrician to trace your lines.
For now while you are in demo mode, use some temporary extension cords. This will work until you need the electrician.
Sorry , I wish it was simple. 

You'll be fine for a while, keep on gettin it done.


----------



## speedy petey (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree. This is impossible to t-shoot in type.

I usually tell contractors to cut around wires and let them hang if they can't wait for me. 
This way all is intact and it is MUCH easier to rip out and re-wire.


----------



## Amber (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I reconstructed the layout and restored most of the power, except for the breaker I blew out completely. It was helpful to find the live wires vs. 'not live' and map out the holes in the studs to help remember where the wires traveled. I put a diagram in my 'gallery' on this site. I hope the electrician I hire to finish up (soon) won't scold me too bad!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Well good for you for not giving up. Hope it wasn't to shocking an experience.(it was there)
The electrician will not be sorry, he will just charge more.


----------

